# Alum Creek 4/23 Unbelievable Day!



## KWX19 (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m just getting around to this report from my trip to Alum on 4/23. Water was muddy up north and ended up working my way down South, I have little history of this place since I moved to Columbus last summer. Here’s a couple pics of my evening. The two biggest were 5.4 and 5.0 with a 4.4 in there too. Ended up catching 6 smallies and 2 small 14” largemouth. Largest 5 went 20lbs! I’ve heard there were big smallies in Alum but I didn’t know it could show out as well as it did. My adrenaline is still running!


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Way to go!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Pigs. Great fish.


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice! Football season


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow unbelievable haul, you sure you weren't in Lake Erie?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow KWX19, sure you are not related to KVD?


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

Nice! Those are brutes. Can you share what you were catching them on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats on a great day!


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow. Great job. Any one of those would have been a great day.


----------



## Bassattitude (Apr 19, 2019)

Sweet, that's a haul. Was out Wednesday morning myself but I guess I should have hit the south end.


----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

Damn. I've been fishing Alum for years and you come along and just slay them right off the bat. Nice work.


----------



## KWX19 (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks all. It was day I will never forget. All my other trips to Alum have been very humbling to say the least lol.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

They’re spawning. Right time to get them.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My goodness...what a bunch of beautiful fish. 
That's surely a day you'll most likely never repeat on Alum. 
Congrats to you!!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Time. Put it in and she will pay. Good job and way to put a hammer to them...that's a good days work there brother !

Tight lines and good times. 

Don.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hopefully released to make more and fight another day, why Alum is so good, natural breeders


----------



## KWX19 (Dec 30, 2018)

Went out again today and managed a mixed bag of smallmouth and largemouth. Ended up catching 5-6. Temps in the morning started as low as 54 and ended as high as 58.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

ironman172 said:


> Hopefully released to make more and fight another day, why Alum is so good, natural breeders


This is why I'm a big fan of fishing tournaments like major league fishing and hate tournaments like bassmasters. I think giant tournaments like bassmasters shouldn't be allowed to start until after post spawn if at all. Those fish are taken off their spawning grounds and then released at the marina. This disrupts the spawn for those fish and a lot of fish don't survive because they're not handled well and spend too long in the livewell. I only use livewells for bait and fish I'm going to keep. Not trying to make people angry, just trying to educate.


----------



## Bassattitude (Apr 19, 2019)

Went out Sunday the 28th and hit the south end of the lake per this thread. I managed to miss a few bites, hauled in a 2.25 lb smallie and then lost a big fish due to line slack. The waves and wind were killer and almost went off the deck a few times trying to hold position. Fish seem to be holding to main and secondary points as far as I can tell. Love to see the main lake water temp actually breach 55° and hold it for a few days.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Today was terrible. One minute the lake was calm next minute twenty mile winds. Felt cold too. I gave up and pulled out after an hour. I was cold.. Just being little prissy today I guess.

The one cove I did fish temps were 52.5 to 53. Not far from new Galena ramp


----------



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

KWX19 said:


> I’m just getting around to this report from my trip to Alum on 4/23. Water was muddy up north and ended up working my way down South, I have little history of this place since I moved to Columbus last summer. Here’s a couple pics of my evening. The two biggest were 5.4 and 5.0 with a 4.4 in there too. Ended up catching 6 smallies and 2 small 14” largemouth. Largest 5 went 20lbs! I’ve heard there were big smallies in Alum but I didn’t know it could show out as well as it did. My adrenaline is still running!


Dude, hell of a day. Congratulations.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

KWX - Those are very solid fish - Congrats!


----------



## Mud Puppy (May 25, 2006)

Awesome catch but I agree with snookhunter that taking the fish off the beds and releasing elsewhere shouldn't be encouraged.


----------



## KWX19 (Dec 30, 2018)

Mud Puppy said:


> Awesome catch but I agree with snookhunter that taking the fish off the beds and releasing elsewhere shouldn't be encouraged.


Saw a family down by one of the ramps throw at least 1 2.5lb smallie in a cooler last night. I think those are the ones people should worry about not the tourney fisherman or weekend angler that wants to take some pictures.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

KWX19 said:


> Saw a family down by one of the ramps throw at least 1 2.5lb smallie in a cooler last night. I think those are the ones people should worry about not the tourney fisherman or weekend angler that wants to take some pictures.


I should have mentioned earlier that those are great fish that you caught and it's awesome that you didn't keep them. And yes, while I personally never keep fish except for crappie or saugeye I don't expect all anglers to follow the same fisheries management practices that I set for myself, but I try to educate those that willing to listen. And it's likely that the fish you released survived and hopefully were still able to spawn this year. And the reason why I'm so concerned about fish that size being allowed to spawn large fish produce the more eggs and their genetics are important to make sure that future anglers like your kids and my kids can have a day out on the water like the one you had. The problem is that large fish usually only have a couple good spawns before their fecundity begins to drop and then they die of old age. I didn't mean to make sound it like I was staging a witch hunt for those that want to take some pictures to show their buddies because I'm not. I was just trying to explain that a quick picture and release on the water is better than bringing them back to the dock. And most large dock weigh-in tournaments do negatively affect fish stocks if they are done before and during the spawn for fish that are site nesters like bass. While usually one angler doing this usually doesn't cause any harm to fish stocks, it's all the other anglers compiled together year after year that can cause a negative impact.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Snookhunter52 said:


> I should have mentioned earlier that those are great fish that you caught and it's awesome that you didn't keep them. And yes, while I personally never keep fish except for crappie or saugeye I don't expect all anglers to follow the same fisheries management practices that I set for myself, but I try to educate those that willing to listen. And it's likely that the fish you released survived and hopefully were still able to spawn this year. And the reason why I'm so concerned about fish that size being allowed to spawn large fish produce the more eggs and their genetics are important to make sure that future anglers like your kids and my kids can have a day out on the water like the one you had. The problem is that large fish usually only have a couple good spawns before their fecundity begins to drop and then they die of old age. I didn't mean to make sound it like I was staging a witch hunt for those that want to take some pictures to show their buddies because I'm not. I was just trying to explain that a quick picture and release on the water is better than bringing them back to the dock. And most large dock weigh-in tournaments do negatively affect fish stocks if they are done before and during the spawn for fish that are site nesters like bass. While usually one angler doing this usually doesn't cause any harm to fish stocks, it's the all the other anglers compiled together year after year that can cause a negative impact.


Thank you for getting a point across with out dawging on guys that do it different..... very respectful


----------

